# 2006 Xtrail Bonavista



## bluesky4ever (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an opportunity to purchase a 2006 XTrail Bonavista Automatic AWD from a dealer for $13,999. I am new to this forum. Could anyone tell me what I should watch out for in terms of problems with this model year? It has 46K and looks to be in mint condition. I have always liked the XTrail and I think it is a good price. 2006 was the last year that Nissan sold the XTrail in Canada.
Thanks.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I bought a used 06 Bonavista back in May with 60k on it. I paid $16200. It had brand new tires and the 70k service done by the dealer plus rear brakes. I did a lot of research and didn't come across any major problems with the 06. I know that the 05 had some rust issues.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Brakes and wheel bearings. Beyond that, pretty solid vehicle.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

The doors have a ferocious tendency to freeze up during winter, however I had my door latches and springs plus something else replaced. My dealership claims that this would alleviate the problem.


----------

